# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  نك نيمات غرور وكبرياء...

## طيف المشاعر

اليوم جبت لكم نك نيمات 

غرور وكبرياااااااااااااااااااء 

وأتمنى تعجبكم


اذا كنت بتلف وتدور..حط هالمعلومة فبالك:^^عمر الصقر ماعذبه عصفور^^
******************

تحسب أني متيم في هواها وأن عيني ماتشوف سواها مادرت إني أعشق غيرها أحب وألعب من وراهاااا
***************


على ايش احرقاعصابي واكل بنفسي اكل ؟... مضمونكم واحد بس اختلاف الشكل
***********


لاتحسب يوم كلمتك كلمتيين يعني حبييتك .. ترى الرفقه بالحيوان واجب. 
************


وّالمَحَبْه لَوّ تِكْوّنْ بْقَلّبِيّ لَحّدْ الهِيّامْ لاّتِظّنْ إِنّيْ بيّوّمْ أَخْضَعْ وْأَجِيّ يَمّكْ ذِلّيّلْ 
**************


لاّتِغَيّرْ المَوّضُوعْ لاّقِلّتْ وِشْ فِيّكْ •• إِذّا تَبِيّ الفَرّقْا تَرّى الوَضعْ عَادِيّ
**************


تِوَلّمْ لِلفّرّاقْ وَلاّ تْفَكِرْ تِرجَعْ لِمّاضِيّكْ وّحَرّامْ إِنْ مّاجِعَلّتِكْ تَصْفِقْ اليِمْنّى عَلّى يِسرّاكْ 
************


تصيح تقول يا حرمه تحسب إنك تعايرني؟ شنبك اللي تفاخر به ترى اللي جابته حرمه!
************

تحســــبني يوم ابتسمـــت في وجهـــك ابيك..؟ غلطــــــــان ترا بعض الوجـــيه أهيــنها بابتســامه ..!
**************


بعد ماعافك الخاطر تجي واتقول سامحني ؟ لك الله حتى لو اني عذرتك عااافك الخاااااطر
*********


أنا البحر كله وانت الموج وسطه.. مهما علا موجك مردك للبحر راجع
**********


يــا صـغــيـر عــلمـيـني وش يــجــيــبـك للكــبـيـر?? دامــك أتــفه مـن تـــراب إذا جـيـت أطــأ عـليــــه
**********


شيل من راسك حكاية ارجعي ما بقالك في فوادي متسع انت جرح في طرف اصبعي وبصراحه ما اتذكر في أيصبع 
************


مٍَاَهِمًنٍـيٍَ لَِوٍِ حًِبٍكَ اٍَنٍسًاَنٍ غًِـيَرٍيٍ َناَ اَِلٍا سٍدٍ وٍمًنٌ فًضَلتيٌ تأكلٍ اَلٍنٌاسَ
**************


متى.تحس.انك.ماتستاهل.اني.احبك. ليتك.تحس.اني.من.حبك. عفت.الحب.من.بعدك 
*************


عساك ما تفرح وتكثر بلاويك و أمــــك تشق الجيب من عظم بلواك
*************


على طاري الفراق اللي حصل هالحين كيف الحال ؟! سمعت أنك عقب ما غبت عنك حالتك حاله
*************


بسوي مثل ما اشوفك اتسوي و افعل افعالك عشان تعرف من فينا الزعول و من وسيع البال
**************

تحيااتي  :bigsmile:

----------


## سيناريو

*عساك ما تفرح وتكثر بلاويك و أمــــك تشق الجيب من عظم بلواك*

*قووووووووووووووووووووووويه حدددها*

*على طاري الفراق اللي حصل هالحين كيف الحال ؟! سمعت أنك عقب ما غبت عنك حالتك حاله*

*أويلي ويلااااه ههههه* 
*غروووور*
*نك نيمااااات قووووووووويه ورووعه* 

*يسلمو طيوووووفه* 
*لاعدمناك...*

----------


## hope

* وااااااااااااو* 

*قوويين مره وفيهم رفعة خشم < ويبغى ليه كسر*

*فناااااااااتك مره لكن المشكله ماني مهاوشه أحد ولا زعلانه من أحد خخخخ*

*يسلموو ديــااتك الحلوويون ع هيــك طرح* 

*مشكووره ..*
*وبنتظار جديدك غنااتوو* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

رررررررروعه يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح
ينفعوا للايوم الاسود خخ
تسلمين خيتو

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وووووووووووواااو حلوين وقويين 
يعطيك ألف عافية 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*تحســــبني يوم ابتسمـــت في وجهـــك ابيك..؟ غلطــــــــان ترا بعض الوجـــيه أهيــنها بابتســامه ..!
*
*مرررررررررره رووووووووعهـ أكثرهم* 

*يسلمووووووووووو على النكات الحــــــلووهـ* 

*ماننح ــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*نك نيمات قوووووووويه حيل* 

*وحلوييييين حيل* 
*عساك ما تفرح وتكثر بلاويك و أمــــك تشق الجيب من عظم بلواك >> ذا شي فيه نذاله*

*يسلموووووو*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

الله يسلمكم حبايبي 
وتسلموووووووو ع المرور الــ ح ــــــلوووو

----------


## looovely

مشكوووووووووره طيف المشاعر ماقصرتي 
                                الله يعطيك العافيه .. يسلمو دياتك  
                                 تقبلي مروري وتحيـــــــاتي

----------


## طيف المشاعر

تسملو ع المرور الــــ ح ــــــلو 
يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## أسرار الليل

أنا البحر كله وانت الموج وسطه.. مهما علا موجك مردك للبحر راجع

روووووووووووووعهـ 
بجد فيهم كبرياااء غير طبيعي ..
ينفعووووا ليي بقووه هع
مشكوورة حبيبتي ع احلى نكاتـ
يعطيك الفـ عآفيهـ ..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*حلوين*

*يسلموو عللطرح اله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياعلي قوية* 
*يعطيك العافية خية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------

